# Max Ko4 power?



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

How much whp do ko4's typically produce? do most people use ko4-001? I have seen people selling ko4-023's

Thanks!


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

bboy_jon said:


> How much whp do ko4's typically produce? do most people use ko4-001? I have seen people selling ko4-023's
> 
> Thanks!


#1 - Search before you ask a question or you either won't get a response or you'll get flamed










# 2 - To answer your question most people install the K04-001. Max power really depends on a lot of variables. 

Some people on here have pushed 250+ out of the K03s+ so I'm assuming you can get more power out of the K04-001 in that same set-up. Then there is the K04-021, 022 & 023 all of which are the same from what I understand and some people see 270-280hp with them. Some may see more, but why would you want to?????? You're really pushing the turbo to the limits at that point.


----------



## sounrealx (Apr 4, 2007)

ko4s are not all the same. But definitely search; there's an official ko4-001 and ko4-02x thread that you would have seen if you went past page 1.


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

is that 250 bhp or whp?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

bboy_jon said:


> is that 250 bhp or whp?


whp


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

bboy_jon said:


> How much whp do ko4's *typically* produce? do most people use ko4-001? I have seen people selling ko4-023's
> 
> Thanks!


210 at the wheels. That's typical. For more look here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4223472


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

ahh I only found the ko4-02x thread. Makes sense, not worth it. ko4-02x imo would be somewhat worth it but for the amount of work to put into it, I would rather put that work into a bt instead

thanks guys!


----------



## checkdalevel (Apr 29, 2005)

sounrealx said:


> ko4-001 is from the 225hp tt, the 02x is more


WRONG :screwy:

the k04-2x is from the TT/S3


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

checkdalevel said:


> WRONG :screwy:
> 
> the k04-2x is from the TT/S3


:thumbup:


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

I made 264whp/291wtq on a DynoJet with a k04-02x with a stock AWP motor, ABD intake manifold, Revo K04-02x software, and a Forge WGA. Nothing more, nothing less. 3" TBE (cat, res, muff), APR FMIC, Carbonio CAI. Bout it. Someday (once I can get SW figured out - i.e. Uni-Tune) in the future I'll be putting up something in the 280-290whp range I'd estimate. That'll be using an AEB head, stock k04-02x (reg comp wheel), and a few other little goodies - and some WMI for icing. Of course, that setup is just as expensive as going BT the right way. But, the good news is I can strap any turbo I want on my car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

04VDubGLI said:


> I made 264whp/291wtq on a DynoJet with a k04-02x with a stock AWP motor, ABD intake manifold, Revo K04-02x software, and a Forge WGA.


You wouldn't happen to have any logs from that setup, would you? It would be really interesting to see your MAF readings and boost curves. Possible?


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

slappy_dunbar said:


> You wouldn't happen to have any logs from that setup, would you? It would be really interesting to see your MAF readings and boost curves. Possible?


Doubt I have any logs with MAF readings at this point. Dyno plot has a boost curve as well. As a point of reference, making somewhere in the upper 240s, lower 250s on this same dyno I was trapping 105. I could only get down to a 13.7, but I also couldn't get better than a 2.28 60'. Obviously needed some help launching.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I cross-posted that dyno chart to another thread. Look for "juiceyou321"s install thread; it's in there now as well.

Thanks for posting it.


----------

